# good intakes?



## shredder92 (Jun 3, 2012)

anyone know of a good priced good performing cold air intake for a 07 2.0t? trying to keep it around 200 dollars or less. Not sure if there are any specialy made just for it or not.. Any suggestions are welcomed


----------



## Jesus 1.8T (Jun 10, 2012)

Go to 2kracing.com they are cheap there non brand but they very nice I have one on my car


----------



## stupakjim (Sep 17, 2005)

hit up the classifieds


----------

